# Micro preemie length after reaching term



## mummy3

First miss Amelya finally came home after 10 and a half weeks :dance:

My main question today is how long are/were your tiny preemies after they reach about term?

Amelya was born at 27+1 and was 2lb 1oz, 1lb 12oz after swelling went down and was 13in long. Now she's 12 weeks old on Monday, 5.5lb and 16in at full stretch. This is way below charts and pedi commented on it as something to watch carefully. She has weekly weightchecks and will for at least the next couple months. Now a bit of back story is her brother is being assessed for dwarfism, he has dx of short stature. He however has a very different build, his head is above the chart, weight in the middle and height way below, he's 28in at almost 2. Amelya seems in proportion. So I'm asking if this is a micrpreemie or maybe even a more later preemie thing? My 31 and 32 weekers were 16in at birth.:flower:


----------



## kirstybumx3

Our hospitals don't do length anymore. I'm gutted really because i will never know how small he actually was. 
Congratulations on getting home!


----------



## SucreK

Hip hip hooray for the homecoming! SO happy for you!!!!

Is your pediatrician using the preemie growth chart for Miss A? Maybe that would make a difference? It's unfair to judge her against the full-term kiddos!

ETA: ALSO, sweet girl isn't even "born" yet! I really hope your ped isn't judging her against ACTUAL 12 week olds. My girls were about 16.5 inches at 33 weeks (when they were born) at around 4 and a half pounds. But their dad is TALL, so they clearly have his genes.


----------



## BSelck24

Congrats on the homecoming! I am still in my NICU journey with my 23 weeker but now at 33+5 he is 17.5 inches long. He was born 11 inches long.

Hope that helps!!


----------



## Neko

My friend had a son who was born at 40 weeks at 16.5 inches (6# even). So I wouldn't think that's really off the charts. 

He's a healthy normal 15 year old now. Although admittedly a pretty short young man.


----------



## mummy3

Thanks guys! :flower:

Kirsty I'm sorry :( Why don't they do lengths any more? 

Sucre thankfully she's on a preemie chart:thumbup: Don't get me started on that one though! Alasdhair was put on a preemie chart that ended at 10 weeks when he was 5m, despite me saying over and over. Next check they used the regular chart and adjusted back and of course then realized he wasn't growing! I'm almost 5 foot 10 too so should have tall genes lol. So yes very conscious of the chart!! How are you guys doing?:hugs:

Neko, 16in is way off the chart, its the size of a 32-33 weeker, my 31 and 32 weekers were both 16in also but they weren't so early as Amelya. 

Bselck24, congrats on your baby :happydance::cloud9: You're getting to that home stretch now! How is your little guy doing?:hugs:

May as well carry on my ramble here to not spam up the board! She has failure to thrive too now:nope: In 10 days finishing yesterday she didn't gain or grow at all. She's constantly vomiting. We got to go to eosinophilic esophagitis clinic yesterday right after with her brother and will be at GI tomorrow but its looking like fulltime neocate again but this time a lot sooner than Alasdhairs 9m!! Weight checks twice a week. I'm not entirely sure whats done for Ftt so young, it wasn't picked up in my others this soon.


----------



## Kiwiberry

My sweet Riya was born at 27+6 and she was 2lb 8.4oz, 15 inches long. When she came home around 39 weeks she was 5lb 3oz and 18 inches long.


----------



## AP

They don't do lengths here either with preemies :( it isn't worth stretching them out and disturbing them or something :(


----------



## SucreK

:hugs:

My nephew had failure to thrive diagnosed as a wee one--turns out he had hypotomia that was fixed with occupational therapy and a bigger nipple size on his bottles! Though, if Miss A is puking, the nipple size thing isn't a great idea. I've also heard a lot of babies have trouble with feeding after being ventilated for long periods of time. Sometimes it's just a gag-reflex issue, and the more she eats, the better it will get.

Again, :hugs:. You are a tough mama!


----------



## sethsmummy

:hugs: FTT .. i dont know if they will act differently with a preemie. My eldest has FTT and has done since he was born. 

he had severe reflux too which didnt help. In the end he was on Nutricia Infatrini which is a double calorie milk.. so even if he vomitted half of his feed he would still get the callories he needed. He was also on Gaviscon, Domperidone, and Omparazole. All of these together helped a bit but he never really moved off the 0.4th centile but it did stop him dropping any more. 5 years old hes just 33lb but now following the 2nd centile line :) :hugs:


----------



## BSelck24

I know this is an old thread! - but does anyone have any updates on the length (or height) of your preemie now? My 23 weaker son Zackary will be 1 year old next month so when we go to his doctors appoint,net next month I will let you all know his updated weight and height!


----------

